# plecos and fry



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

if i livebearers or egg layers have fry and the fry hide in the sand will the plecos accedentally eat them?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Chances are yes. As night time comes around and them pleco's are hungry they will go after the fry.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

but the plecos feed in they day...yes i cant figure it out myself... so even the fry are in the sand the plecos will eat them anyway...but the plecos are only like 3'


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of pleco? There are some plecos that are primarily carnivores and a fry will suit them just fine. Some plecos are primarily wood eating while others prefer algae. But even algae or wood eating plecos will not turn down some extra protein in the form of a fry if it happens to come across one. Otos, however, will not eat fry, only species in the pleco world I would absolutely trust with fry.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lets see....lepord,royal,moca,L109,unkown spices and of cours ill be moving them to a 125g,and they get along fine since theres plenty of hiding places.and then theres the issue of the botia loaches but they dont burrow for some wiered reason.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I really wouldn't suggest it, day time they dont move around alot but night time they are all over and chances are you'll miss some fry cuz they sleep on the bottem of the tank. If their just fry i would suggest going to petsmart or something and get that breeding net like thing that just hangs on the side of the tank keep them safe or put a gladware container floating on top with a airstone and just swap water in container everyday with tank water.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

k i already have a breeding trap i just wanted to let them get big in the tank cause i thought the breeding trap would stunt them


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on how old they are chances are not, not sure if you have looked at my thread on fish eggs, but after the egg is gone about 20-30 fish would still remain in a fish that is only 3" big mouth for additional two weeks, and can stay in a 10g for 2-3months. They'll be ok til tank is ready for them..


----------

